# Buffalo New York and surrounding areas



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

We are going to be seeing a break in our snow locally an are willing to load up our skid loaders and blowers and come to new York and help if anyone can use us? We are insured. Please pm me if you have any interest or know of who we should contact. Thanks


----------

